# shoulder sling



## DARSON (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi to all
I'm looking to buy shoulder sling to help my neck. I found this 
http://pacsafe.com/www/index.php?_room=3&_action=detail&id=263 I was trying to find any product demo but couldn't only images available 
Does any one has any experience with this in comparison to black rapid slings
I will appreciate any feedback
regards


----------



## Eldar (Apr 19, 2014)

I have no experience with the one in your link. But I have several from Carry Speed. They are very comfortable and holds the camera very well. The base plate is also an Arca Swiss compatible plate, so you can attach it directly to an AS compatible ball head. It also features an extra connector strap, which you can attach to the tripod mount on larger lenses, to reduce the weight on the body. From 70-200 f2.8L and upwards, that is very convenient.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carry-Speed-FS-Pro-Telephoto-Connector/dp/B00B1EW60G


----------



## pwp (Apr 19, 2014)

FWIW there have been a bazillion sling-strap threads on CR over the past couple of years. Here are a few for starters. Do your own search and read-up.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13967.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16732.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17047.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17041.15

Last year CarrySpeed were litigated out of existence by an irate, cashed up Black Rapid. I have a number of CarrySpeed products which I initially found quite comfortable compared to the original body-busting, neck cracking neck-straps. My conclusion was that the Dual two-camera setup is an over-compilcated, bulky, under-developed white elephant. The single camera straps are very comfortable unless you want to use two cameras. I found the method of attachment fiddly and slow, and very difficult with cold hands. I really wanted CarrySpeed to work for me, not least because I totally committed to a full system and dropped a few hundred dollars on it. Too bulky, too fiddly...ultimately money down the drain. They didn't get a single bid when I put them on eBay.

My next port of call for a sling strap has been a comprehensive winner. Check out Peak Design https://peakdesignltd.com/ 
I have three Leash sling straps https://peakdesignltd.com/store/leash
Two Capture Pro Clips, https://peakdesignltd.com/store/capturepro 
Two ProPads https://peakdesignltd.com/store/propad which I have attached to a strong Utility Belt
A dozen or so spare Anchors https://peakdesignltd.com/store/anchors plus a few extra plates (Arca Swiss compatible) 

It's everything CarrySpeed wasn't. Fast to use, very light and what comes through as committed, mature design. They certainly work for me, used to the max on a daily basis.

Plenty of photographers swear by their excellent Black Rapid sling straps, but I needed the astounding flexibility that the Peak Design products offer. 

-pw


----------



## DARSON (Apr 19, 2014)

pwp said:


> FWIW there have been a bazillion sling-strap threads on CR over the past couple of years. Here are a few for starters. Do your own search and read-up.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13967.0
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16732.0
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17047.0
> ...


 Thank you for your reply
I did research on CR and if you recall I was asking about Pacsafe versus Black rapid
Peak design strap is too narrow ( from what i see) and I have a feeling that it will pinch my shoulder when I will put heavier lens. 
I appreciate your input 
regards


----------



## DARSON (Apr 19, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I have no experience with the one in your link. But I have several from Carry Speed. They are very comfortable and holds the camera very well. The base plate is also an Arca Swiss compatible plate, so you can attach it directly to an AS compatible ball head. It also features an extra connector strap, which you can attach to the tripod mount on larger lenses, to reduce the weight on the body. From 70-200 f2.8L and upwards, that is very convenient.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carry-Speed-FS-Pro-Telephoto-Connector/dp/B00B1EW60G




Thanks for you input. 
regards


----------



## John Strung (Apr 19, 2014)

I have this Black Rapid and am very happy with it:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/794101-REG/Black_Rapid_RS_SPORT_2_RS_2_Sport_2_Camera.html/prm/alsVwDtl

It is especially useful when carrying a camera with a telephoto (like my 7D with either my Canon 100-400 or Tamron 150-600) as the sling attaches to the tripod mount on the lens and keeps the camera balanced.


----------



## candc (Apr 19, 2014)

it looks like a good strap, there is not much info about it on the site. the pictures show it used to carry the camera on the left which is what i do with the br sport left (br sport is not really revearsable) it doesn't say if this one is or how you adjust it? the only thing i don't like about the br straps is that the length adjuster is on the back and it slips sometimes so you either have to take it off or move it around to the front to get at the strap adjuster. i am thinking of trying one of the luma cinch type straps which are quick adjusting from the front.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 19, 2014)

I love my CustomSLR Glide One strap:

http://www.customslr.com/products/glide-strap

I have a BlackRapid strap, but have read about owners who've had issues with the ConnectR lock working itself open, and then the FastenR connector can come out, and there goes your camera. It's so bad that BlackRapid had to produce a plastic locking "cap" (Lockstar) to prevent this from happening.

I don't have the Lockstar, and am now leery of using the BR strap without it. I think they ought to send me a Lockstar from my strap, rather than requiring that I buy one. It's not clear to me why they didn't design the ConnectR as a spring clip-style carabiner with a catch from the start.


----------



## pwp (Apr 20, 2014)

DARSON said:


> I did research on CR and if you recall I was asking about Pacsafe versus Black rapid
> Peak design strap is too narrow (from what I see) and I have a feeling that it will pinch my shoulder when I will put heavier lens.


The narrowness of the Peak Design strap did concern me at the start, but at event work I may carry two-three bodies, a fairly weighty 1D MkIV with 70-200 f/2.8isII & 580EXII on one side and a gripped 5D3 with 24-70 f/2.8II & 580EXII on the other and maybe a nice light, tiny 100D/SL1 with a very bright prime around my neck. 

Over a 3-6 hour event, of course I am aware of the weight of the 1D MkIV and 70-200, but no more so than I was with standard straps or the ******* CarrySpeed straps. This was a surprise to me. It may have something to do with how well balanced the camera & lens are when it's at my side. I have one Anchor on the regular strap mount and the other hooked into the Peak Design Arca Swiss compatible plate on the lens foot. If I need to switch to monopod or tripod, it's a 1-second changover to move the strap to another Anchor, usually one on the camera base plate. On each body I have Anchors on each of the three strap attachment points. Longer lenses with a foot have a plate which is able to have an Anchor hooked into it. 

Yes I know your original question was CarrySafe vs Other Straps. There are a _LOT_ of Other Straps, each with their strengths and weaknesses. I spent far too much time last year researching the plethora of options, ruled out a lot of them, blew my money on CarrySpeed and finally landed safely with the totally unexpectedly excellent Peak Design stuff. I didn't see the CarrySafe products last year. From the photos they sure look OK.

-pw


----------



## DARSON (Apr 20, 2014)

BR sling is definitely on the menu  
I know it has good reviews and many happy users
Price is also higher in compare to Pacsafe around 50%
Pacsafe on the other hand is cheaper and has slashproof strap
I cannot say for sure if has adjustable length of strap basing on pics on their website.
Product might be pretty new maybe this the reason for lack of video reviews
Thanks for your input guys


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 20, 2014)

I have used several BR Straps and they are great but for the past couple years, I have used a super simple strap called the *BosStrap*. I have the older gen 1 version with a pinch clip instead of the 'never remove' version they have now. And I connect it to the tripod socket like I did with the BR straps. In other words, I use the BosStrap but in a BR way. I chose a self made hybrid of the two designs.

http://www.bosstrap.com/


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 20, 2014)

Cannot compare but have used the Black Rapid for a while now with a range of lenses including the Canon 300mm f/2.8 L IS II. Its a great shoulder strap and I can cycle for hours with the 300mm without getting tired (well except my arms start to complain at the end of the day). I find it difficult to imagine anything much better than this for heavy use. 

I understand why some may feel that its a little stiff at first, but it soon "breaks in" even with a smaller load than the big white and i never thought about it before reading one of the comments above.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## DARSON (May 1, 2014)

I decided to try this Pacsafe sling. I received few days ago. I will share my views with you about this item. 
First impression well made, easy to adjust, comfortable
More to come
regards


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 1, 2014)

I was attracted to the simple design of the Bosstrap, but found out that I could make my own for about $12.00. Best of all, no corporate logos!

I do like the sling strap design a lot more then the horsecollar neckbreaker that you get with your camera. ;D


----------

